# Birdie's and Phamtom Rider's new litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies are two days old. I was surprised to see such a small litter as Birdie seemed quite large, but on the other hand these are very large babies compared to most born in my mousery. Oddly, they looked both larger than usual but very red, something I usually associate with premature birth. I'm not sure what to think! Their complexion looks normal now.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I always associate the very bright pink ones with being brand spanking newly born.As the hours pass the pinkness dims.Just loosely observed on my part,your theory could be the reason.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, Congrats! I hope they go on to be ok.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

gorgeous! I'm gonna have to give in soon and have another litter myself... been way over a year I stopped.. thanks for the temptation hehe!  xx


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Are the babies ok after your heater malfunction?


----------

